# Pink/Nude for NC42



## yasmin1983 (Jan 10, 2011)

Im on a mission to find my perfect pink/nude lipstick.

  	Can you ladies let me know what you think would work for me?


  	Thank you so much


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Jan 10, 2011)

You should try the two new lipsticks in the mickey contractor collection, Mehr and yash.


----------



## yasmin1983 (Jan 10, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## angelynv (Jan 11, 2011)

Yasmin1983 you MUST check out my blog www.frivolousbyangel5ace.blogspot.com as I just did a post on my HG nuey pink lip - the best combination has to be MAC Stripdown lipliner with MAC Angel lipstick - check my blog for pics too xo

  	My Blog: www.frivolousbyangel5ace.blogspot.com


----------



## yasmin1983 (Jan 11, 2011)

Thank You angelynv. I see a MAC trip im my very near future


----------



## Senoj (Jan 11, 2011)

I like Hug Me by Mac, it's a flesh-toned pink.


----------



## yasmin1983 (Jan 12, 2011)

Hug by MAC has been added to my list


----------



## n_c (Jan 12, 2011)

Another vote for hug me.


----------



## cutemiauw (Jan 18, 2011)

I love the Viva Glam V lipstick + lipglass combo


----------

